

IPhone-to-iPad development: How's the timing going to work out? - jsatok
http://www.marco.org/366130089

======
thwarted
Options 1 and 2 are the result of appearing at a prominent position in the app
store being largely based the less than optimal way apps gain the prominent
position. Apple needs to find a better way to make the good apps more easily
findable to avoid what amounts to a landrush in the app store. Whenever anyone
is thinking "I can get by without doing a good job and I _need_ to rush
through something", it doesn't lead to a good experience, for consumers or for
developers. Let's hope the nice/good guys don't finish last.

------
gte910h
My customers are already asking for it.

------
pieter
A fourth option is to submit the app in advance, but release it to the store
at a later time. On release date of the iPad, get one, drive home, test your
app, and if it's running well enough, put it online in the store.

~~~
PanMan
That's only an option if it's a separate iPad app. I guess a lot (most?) iPad
apps, especially just after launch, will be existing iPhone apps with some UI
tweaks. You can't take an update offline in the appstore without completely
removing your app (you can only have one version).

------
stevenwei
Is the approval process still taking weeks? I thought things had improved in
that department after all the complaints...

~~~
davepeck
I got a tiny app approved just last week. Total time from submission to
acceptance: 33 hours. That's _far_ less than I've seen on the previous three.
Luck, or improvement, I'm not sure...

~~~
cmelbye
I saw a review time that quick for an app I submitted as well. I think they've
done a pretty thorough job of improving the developer experience in iTunes
Connect.

------
dangrover
I've got a sheet music app for the iPhone (almost done) that really would be
much more killer on the iPad: <http://www.wonderwarp.com/opus>

------
joezydeco
Option 4: Be Electronic Arts.

As seen in the Engadget photo leak, some developers already have devices that
are bolted to tables. So there will be some apps but from the big names only.

------
rockstar9
isn't there a simulator?

~~~
oscardelben
Yes there is, but of course is just a simulator, which may behave differently.

